# Breeding corys



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been trying to breed my peppered cory's. I have lowered the temp by a couple degrees and have been feeding them bloodworms. The female has gotten really fat (eggs?) and I have seen the two males try and mate with her (t formation and flittering close to her) but I have yet to see any eggs ,unless it is hidden well under plants. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Try doing a water change with water that is a couple of degrees cooler than your tank. Every time I do that I have eggs everywhere.


----------

